# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Krimet e Rënda rrëzon dënimin e Dritan Dajti, vrau 4 oficerë policie

## Shpirt Njeriu

"I themi djalit tonë të dorëzohet" 
Letra nga burgu që paralajmëroi arratisjen e djeshme 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Në rast se do të më telefonojë, do t'i them që të dorëzohet dhe të shpjegojë arsyet që detyruan të bëjë këtë veprim". Këto kanë qenë fjalët e babait dhe nënës të Dritan Dajtit, të cilët të vetmuar prisnin nga momenti në moment ndonjë lajm nga djali i tyre. Të bindur në pafajësinë e Dritanit, dy prindërit e kanë argumentuar vprimin e arratisjes, si pasojë e mungesës së drejtësisë dhe manipulimeve të të gjitha llojeve për ta shpallur fajtor për një krim që se ka kryer. "Nëse kanë prova për djalin tim le ta kishin dënuar, por jo të ma mbajnë tre vjet peng", thotë Hasani babai i Dritanit. Alibitë dhe e vërteta e kësaj ngjarje, tregohen nga prindërit e Dritanit në një intervistë për Gazetën.

Pse jeni të bindur në pafajësinë e djalit tuaj?
E para nuk kishte asnjë arsye për të vrarë biznesmenin Agim Beqaj, për të cilin gjykohet, pasi ne nuk kemi patur asnjë konflikt me të. Ndërsa fakti tjetër është mungesa e provave, të cilat janë zëvendësuar me dëshmi të manipuluara të vëllait të viktimës, Besnikut, i cili sa herë që pyetet, nxjerr variante të ndryshme mbi vrasjen. Plus kësaj dëshmitarët thonë se Agimi është vrarë nga tre persona me maska dhe me armë automatike, ndërsa ekspertiza thotë se është vrarë me pistoletë. Në kurrë në shtëpi nuk kemi patur armë të tilla.

Përse viktima ka qenë pranë banesës suaj ditën e vrasjes?
Agim Beqaj kishte filluar të bënte një ndërtim pranë nesh dhe paraprakisht kishte folur me Dritanin, i cili i kishte thënë që ndërtimi nuk i prishte punë familjes sonë. Ndërkohë dimë që Agimi ka patur konflikte me persona të tjerë për këtë ndërtim dhe jo me ne.

Keni biseduar me Dritanin pas eksplozivit në banesën ku tashmë jeton gruaja e Agimit?
Po kemi folur dhe e kam pyetur se si është kjo punë. Ai mu përgjigj se e kanë bërë enkas që të më rëndojnë pozitën dhe të bëhet e besueshme që e kam vrarë unë Agimin.

Kur keni folur për herë të fundit?
Javën që kaloi. Por nuk na tha gjë se do të bënte një veprim të tillë. Ndoshta tani po e kuptoj -vazhdon i ati, Hasani - edhe kuptimin e asaj letre të shkruar nga burgu ku thoshte se prokurori nuk pranon që të vijë ekspertiza për vrasjen e biznesmënit Beqaj në sallë të gjyqit dhe në këto kushte ai do ta mbronte vetë veten e tij.

A kishit dijeni për arratisjen e sotme të tij?
Apsolutisht jo. Shkuam edhe në gjyq. Po ta dija më parë, të jeni të sigurt që do ta ndaloja të bënte një veprim të tillë. Flitet që e ka ndihmuar një shok i tij i ardhur nga Greqia. Por më tej nuk dimë gjë.

Nëse kontaktoni me djalin tuaj, çfarë do t'i këshillonit?
Deri tani nuk dimë gjë se ku ndodhet, por po të më marrë në telefon do t'i them të dorëzohet dhe të shpjegojë arsyet që pse e bëri një veprim të tillë, pasi jam i bindur që drejtësia një ditë do të fitojë.


Policia merr në mbrojtje gruan e viktimës së Dajtit

TIRANE - Ndërsa forca të shumta të policisë së Tiranës ishin instaluar në postblloqe në pikat kryesore të hyrjeve dhe daljeve në kryeqytet, agjentë të veshur civilë morën detyrën për të siguruar familjen e Agim Beqajt. Sipas burimeve policore, arratisja e Dritan Dajtit e ka bërë shqetësues problemin e mbrojtjes së familjes të personit që ai vrau më 17 shkurt 1999. Dhe është pikërisht vrasja e pronarit të "Besa Konstruktion", pranë "Zogut të Zi", ajo që e dënoi dhe e mbajti në burg të fortin e Rrugës së Kavajës. Në formë hakmarrje, sipas policisë, Dajti kishte porositur pakon bombë, e cila u gjet nga djali i Beqajt më 20 mars të këtij viti. Disa muaj më pas policia vuri në pranga Skënder Kullën, mik i Dajtit, i cili kishte vendosur bombën e maskuar si pako dhe kishte kërcënuar në telefon familjen Beqaj.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ju lutem të derdh pak ujët e hollë në banjë", kështu kanë filluar të paktën gjysma e arratisjeve të të burgosurve apo të të ndaluarve të Botës. Kështu kishte filluar dje edhe arratisja spektakolare nga Gjykata e Tiranës e Dritan Dajtit, vrasësit të biznesmenit Agim Beqaj, pronar i firmës "Besa Construction". Pas dënimit të Dajtit me 21 vjet burg për këtë krim, Gjykata e Lartë e kishte parë të arsyeshme që të kthente çështjen për rigjykim. Për çudi dy seancat paraardhëse nuk ishin zhvilluar. Ndërsa dje i pandehuri u arratis i ndihmuar nga disa shokë të tij, të gjithë të armatosur. Nxitimi të kryente një veprim të tillë, sipas njërit prej krerëve të ministrisë së Rendit, mund të ketë ardhur pas njohjes më faktin se ekspertiza e gjurmëve të gishtave e kishte gjetur fajtor edhe për dy vrasje të tjera të bëra kundrejt pagesës. Akuza që do të hidhin në det përfundimisht çelësat e qelisë së tij. Pas ngjarjes një nga krerët e ministrisë së Rendit tha se kishin dyshime se arratisja është bërë me ndihmën e të paktën një punonjësi të tyre. Ndërkohë që sipas variantit zyrtar, Dajti e kishte marrë pistoletën në banjon e dhomës së izolimit në gjykatën e Tiranës, ndërsa pritej të çelej seanca.




Arratisja spektakolare
Sipas të dhënave të policisë Dritan Dajti u kishte kërkuar policëve që e shoqëronin të shkonte për një çast për nevoja personale në banjë. Ishte ora rreth 10.30 dhe në sallën e gjyqit kishte mbërritur vetëm kryegjyqtari. Policët kishin aprovuar. Njëri prej tyre kishte futur dorën në xhep, nxjerrë çelësin dhe hapur prangat nga njëra dorë, duke i lënë të varura në dorën tjetër të të pandehurit. Dajti ishte futur në banjë dhe pas pak sekondash ishte dhënë që andej me një pistoletë të formatit të vogël "Makarov" të prodhimit rus, në dorë. Me tu dhënë në derë, ai kishte ulëritur që policët të mos lëviznin shoqëruar kjo me një të shtënë në tavan të katit të dytë të gjykatës. Më tej ishte hedhur me vrap mes njerëzve duke u drejtuar për te shkallët e duke vazhduar të qëllonte. Të shtënat kishin bërë që të gjithë të shtriheshin përtokë. Ndërsa në katin e parë ai ishte rrëzuar përtokë duket në nxitim e sipër, apo nga ndonjë stërkëmbësh polici.

Shokët që e shoqëruan
Me të dalë në sheshin para gjykatës, Dajti ka qëlluar sërish në ajër. Njëkohësisht në anën e majtë të gjykatës dikush tjetër ka qëlluar me pistoletë në ajër për të tërhequr vëmendjen e policëve, të cilët duke u vënë në ndjekje të Dajtit, kishin nxjerrë edhe armët. Por të shtënat në ajër (sipas një dëshmie është qëlluar edhe nga ana tjetër e Lanës) i kanë trembur policët, të cilët janë frenuar. Sekonda të vlefshme këto që i kanë mjaftaur Dajtit të kërcejë mbi një motocikletë që e priste me motor ndezur. Drejtuesi, një pilot i njohur në Tiranë për bëmat e tij me mjetin dyrrotësh, është nisur me urgjencë në drejtim të kundërt të lëvizjes së makinave dhe para se të mbërrinte te ish-ekspozita "Shqiparia Sot", është futur majtas në lagje.

Prangosja e fajtorëve
Ngjarja e konsideruar e rëndë, mobilizoi pothuaj gjithë policinë e Tiranës. Por megjithë kontrollet e banesave dhe postblloqet e shumta, Dajti kishte lënë pendët. Në duar të policisë kishte rënë vetëm një pistoletë tip "Beretta" e hedhur përtokë nga personi që qëllonte në ajër në të majtë të gjykatës. Paskësaj në orët e paskdrekës drejtuesit e policisë dhe prokurororisë së Tiranës ishin marrë me përcaktimin e fajtorëve. Ishin ndaluar policët e togës së shoqërimit dhe më pas tre prej tyre ishin arrestuar. Sipas një zyrtari të ministrisë së Rendit, arma kishte mbërritrur në duart e të arratisurit ose e fshehur më parë në banjë, ose e sjellë aty që prej burgut 313. Ndërkohë ka një variant tjetër, për të cilin është duke u punuar maksimalisht. Sipas këtij varianti, të paktën një nga policët kishte bashkëpunuar për arratisjen.


Prokurori i çështjes: Dajti më drejtoi pistoletën

TIRANE - Prokurori Dritan Nushi, i cili përfaqësonte mbrojtjen e akuzës ndaj të pandehurit Dritan Dajti, ka qenë një nga personat që është përballuar rastësisht me të burgosurin rebel. "Isha duke zbritur nga kati i tretë në të dytin ku do të zhvillohej gjyqi, kur papritur shoh të pandehurin i cili në ecje e sipër më drejton psitoletën. Menjëherë u ktheva mbrapsht dhe kam dëgjuar një të shtënë. Më vonë pashë që plumbi kishte goditur tavanin e katit të dytë". Për hetuesin Nushi përballja me Dajtin ka qenë fare e papritur dhe reagimi i tij më shumë se një vetëmbrojtje kishte qenë një reagim instiktiv. "Besoj se qëllimi i Dajtit që më drejtoi pistoletën nuk ishte për të më vrarë, por për të më frikësuar, pasi po të donte mund të më kishte qëlluar në atë moment befasie. ga.ja


Dajti shok qelie i të dënuarit të "Kokaina", Sokol Koçiu

"I arratisuri i djeshëm ishte shok qelie me të dënuarin e "Kokaina", Sokol Koçiu". Ky është një konfirmim i njërit prej drejtuesve të hetimit të çështjes. Sipas të njëjtit burim Dritan Dajti, i njohur edhe si një nga personat më problematikë për policinë e Tiranës, prej disa muajësh ndante një qeli me ish-drejtuesin e policisë gjyqësore Sokol Koçiu në burgun e sigurisë së lartë 313 në Tiranë. Një çift i habitshëm të dënuarish, Koçiu ish-oficer i lartë policie dhe ish-drejtues i policisë gjyqësore i dënuar për një vepër penale, të cilën ende nuk e kishte kryer, ndërsa Dajti ish-anëtar i bandës së rrugës së Durrësit, i akuzuar për disa vrasje, dy prej të cilave me pagesë.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Kontrollet dhe marrja ne pyetje e 20 personave, nuk ka ndihmuar policine, te coje pas hekurave te arratisurin Dritan Dajti. Policia thote se ka kryer kontrolle ne 50 ambiente te ndryshme ne Tirane, ne motele dhe banesa te ndryshme. Policia merr masa te rrepta sigurie per prokurorin e ceshtjes Dritan Nushi si dhe per bashkeshorten e biznesmenit te vrare Agim Beqo. 

Se paku 50 ambiente jane kontrolluar nga policia e kryeqytetit, te dyshuara si vendodhje e mundshme e te arratisurit Dritan Dajti. Burime te Drejtorise se Policise se kryeqytetit, pohojen se numri i banesave te kontrolluara prej tyre i kalon te 50- at, por ne asnje prej ketyre kerkimeve, ata nuk kane mundur te gjejne te shume kerkuarin e mesiperm. E para qe ka qene nen vezhgimin e policise dhe me pas ne kontrollin e saj, ka qene pikerish banesa e Dajtit, qe ndodhet ne rrugen "Haxhi Dalliu", ne vendin e quajtur Brraka. Gjithashtu vec kontrolleve, policia ka marre ne pyetje se paku 20 persona, te aferm, te njohur dhe miq te Dajtit, jane vene perballe hetuesve dhe krereve te policise se kryeqytetit, per te sqaruar cfare dinin dhe kishin mesuar ne lidhje me arratisjen e njeriut te tyre nje dite me pare. Nderkaq kontrolle policia ka organizuar ne nje sere motelesh ne kryeqytet dhe ne daljet e tij. Gjithsesi keto kontrolle nuk kane rezultuar pozitive per policine, ndersa eshte bere e mundur te mblidhen informacione qe sipas policise, mund te conin ne ndalimine tij. Nderkaq mesohet se policia ka vene ndjekje te Dajtit, njerez te posacem te specializuar ne gjurmimin e njerezve me rrezikshemri te tille, si ajo e Dajtit. Burime zyrtare te policise se kryeqytetit, saktesojne se ata kane mundur te identifikojne te gjithe grupin e personave qe ndihmuan Dajtin te arratiset ne menyre spektakolare, nga salla e gjyqit, kur pritej te zhvillohej procesi ndaj tij, per akuzen e vrasjes me paramendin te biznesmenit Agim Beqo, pese vite me pare. Kjo mbetet deri me tanis, arratisja me spektakolare e kryer ndonje here nga nje arrestuar, nga salla e gjyqit, madje em arme ne dore, duke kercenuar ne menyre te drejtperdrejte prokurorin dhe policet qe e shoqeronin

Policia, masa te rrepta sigurie ne gruas se biznesmenit

Vetem nje dite pas largimit te pashembullt te te akuzuarit, policia ka marre masa te rrepta igurie ne banesen e Liljana Beqos, kunatit te saj Bensik Beqos, si dhe prokurorit te i cili ka mbron akuzen ne Gjykate, Dritan Nushi. Nderkaq ketij te fundit, organi i prokurorise, mesohet t'I kete vene ne dispozicion edhe nje prej shume makinave te blinduara qe ka aktualisht ne zoterim prokuroria e rrethit. Po keshtu atyre iu jane vene ne dispozicion edhe shoqerues, per te nderhyre ne cdo rast te mundshem.Masat e mesiperme te sigurise, sipas burimeve zyrtare, pritet te sherbejne per te shtuar besimin e paleve ne procesin e deritanishem.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ndahet ne dy pjese procesi hetimit per arratisjen paraditen e te henes nga salla e gjyqit te Dritan Dajtit, i cili akuzohet per vrasjen e Agim Beqes. Burime zyrtare nga Prokuroria e Pergjithshme sqaruan dje se, hetimi per policet e toges se shoqerimit i ka kaluar Prokurorise Ushtarake, per shkak se karakteri i vepres penale eshte Ushtrak, pasi eshte kryer nga nepunes te policise se Shtetit. Ceshtja e arratisjes se Dajtit po hetohet nga Prokuroria e Tiranes. "Arrest ne Burg" eshte masa e sigurise qe do te kerkohet nga Prokuroria Ushtarake per tre policet e toges se shoqerimit gjate mases se sigurise, bene dje te ditur burime zyrtare prane kesaj prokurorie. Te njejtat burime shtojne se hetimi per arratisjen e Dritan Dajtit, kryhet nga Prokuroria e rrethit te Tiranes, duke qene se vepra e kryer prej tij eshte veper penale e kryer nga nje person civil. Per aktin e arratisjes nga salla e gjyqit duke kercenuar policet e toges se shoqerimit me nje pistolete ne dore me te cilen dhe qelloi, Dritan Dajti akuzohet trefish, armembajtje pa leje, kanosje me arme dhe arratisje nga masa e sigurise. Megjithe punen e kryer nga policia dhe prokuroria nuk eshte bere akoma i mundur arrestimi i Dajtit dhe bashkepunetoreve te tij.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Dritan Dajti, në një qeli me Sokol Koçiun. Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, ai nuk ka veshur kostum por rroba sportive
TIRANË Dritan Dajti, 32- vjeçari i akuzuar për vrasjen e pronarit të një firme ndërtimi, Agim Beqes i është nënshtruar një kontrolli të imtë, para se të dërgohej në gjykatën e Tiranës. Këtë e pohon drejtori i burgut 313, Xhemal Qefalia, i cili thotë për Shekullin se i pandehuri mendohet të jetë pajisur me pistoletë, kur ka mbërritur në gjykatë. Sipas drejtorit të burgut 313, mësohet se mëngjesin e së hënës, Dajti ka dalë nga dhoma e tij e burgut, ku vuan dënimin edhe Sokol Koçiu , i veshur me rroba sportive dhe jo si herët e tjera që vishej me kostum. 

Xhemal Qefalia tha dje se institucioni që ai drejton, nuk ka asnjë përgjegjësi për arratisjen e Dajtit. Ai shtoi se arma me të cilën ai bëri terror në gjykatë, është fshehur pak minuta para mbërritjes ,në tualetin e katit të parë, atje ku i pandehuri kërkoi të futej menjëherë. Sipas Qefalisë, Dajti nuk kishte pse të futej në tualet sapo zbriti nga makina, pasi ai kishte vetëm pesë minuta, që kishte dalë nga dhoma e tij e izolimit. 
Toga e shoqërimit 
Punonjësit e togës së shoqërimit, të cilët janë ndaluar nga kolegët e tyre pritet të dërgohen për masë arresti. Hetimet për zbardhjen e skenarit të arratisjes spektakolare të Dritan Dajtit, kanë nxjerrë në pah se policët e togës së shoqërimit janë përgjegjës vetëm për pakujdesinë ndaj të pandehurit. Policët janë të vetëdijshëm që nuk e kanë kontrolluar të pandehurin, kur ai ka dalë nga tualeti. Ndërkohë mësohet se Dajti nuk është kontrolluar as para se të futej në banjën e katit të parë të gjykatës së Tiranës. Tre policët e togës , që mbahen të shoqëruar në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës , kanë shpjeguar pozicionin e tyre para prokurorëve të kësaj çështjeje. Ndërsa sot pritet që ata të paraqiten në gjykatë, ku edhe do të njihen me masën e tyre të sigurisë. Tre policët janë marrë në pyetje nga prokuroria ushtarake, ndërsa masa e arrestit do të vendoset nga një gjyqtar, i cili bën pjesë në kolegjin penal ushtarak. 
Kërkesa 
Burime nga drejtoria e Policisë së Tiranës bëjnë të ditur se kryepolici i Tiranës, Pjerin Ndreu, ka urdhëruar kalimin e menjëhershëm të togës së shoqërimit, në varësi të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë dhe Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Burgjeve. Ky kalim ishte parashikuar të bëhej brenda pak ditësh, por Ndreu mësohet të ketë kërkuar fillimin e procedurave. Ndërsa zyrtarët e drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Burgjeve janë shprehur se do të marrin në varësi togën e shoqërimit, vetëm atëherë kur të jenë plotësuar të gjitha kushtet e nevojshme. Toga e shoqërimit të të pandehurve, aktualisht ka mangësi të theksuara. Asaj i mungojnë makinat për shoqërimin e të pandehurve, të cilat duhet të jenë të blinduara dhe me kafaz. Është kërkuar edhe rritja e numrit të policëve, të cilët merren me shoqërimin e të pandehurve.
Arratisja 
Dritan Dajti ka mundur të arratiset nga gjykata vetëm në 10 minuta. Sipas dëshmitarëve në vendngjarje, mësohet se pasi ka zbritur nga makina e togës së shoqërimit, ai ka kërkuar të shkojë në tualetin e katit të parë. Pasi ka dalë nga tualeti, Dajti nuk është kontrolluar nga policët, të cilët e shoqëruan më pas në dhomën e izolimit të gjykatës. Pak minuta para se të fillonte seanca gjyqësore, Dajti ka zbërthyer prangat nga duart, ka nxjerrë një pistoletë Makarov nga brezi dhe ka kërcënuar policin që e shoqëronte. Me pistoletë në dorë ai ka tmerruar njerëzit që ndodheshin në gjykatë, ndër të cilët edhe prokurorin e çështjes. Policët që ndodheshin në gjykatën e Tiranës janë munduar të neutralizojnë Dajtin, por ky i fundit ka mundur të largohet, pa rënë në duart e policisë. Tek porta e gjykatës atë e ka pritur një motor, i cili ka mundësuar edhe arratisjen e 32- vjeçarit të akuzuar për vrasje.

----------


## juanito02

Qenkan vrare 4-5 police ne Durres dhe nje civil nga nje kriminel i kerkuar ne vite, njefare legeni Dritan Dajti qe prodhoi tranzicioni i qebur shqiptar.
Me vjen shume keq per jeten e atyre policeve qe po humbin jeten cdo dite nga mosprofesionalizmi dhe drejtimi katundar i organeve te rendit.
Nje qen bir qeni te vrase 5 police eshte shume shume sado qe Shqiperia ska shtet e ska pasur gjete gjithe tranzicionit.
Do beje gabimin me te madh Sali Berisha qe ta vare te gjalle mu tek pista iliria ne Durres ta shohin dal vivo agonine e ketij bastardi qe te zene mend gjithe keta te forte brekegrisur qe vetem jete njerezish po marrin.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Si e paskan kapur te gjalle?! Si se egzekutuan ne vend?!  :i ngrysur: 

http://balkanweb.com/sitev4/lajme.php?id=40870

----------


## Apollyon

> Si e paskan kapur te gjalle?! Si se egzekutuan ne vend?!


Zere se eshte i vdekur, se ska me shpetim jo. Jeta e tij mbaroi me kaq.

Gjynah kta te tjeret, shumica police po edhe civilet qe kan qene aty duke pushuar. Bah e tmerrshme, ne ngjarje te tilla nuk di se ca te flasesh.

----------


## Bledari

Nuk e keni idene si eshte bo Durresi si qytet morg 5 police te ketij qyteti te vdekur  :i ngrysur: , eshte nje kaos me te vertet totale ne Rajonin e Policise dhe ne Spitalin e Durresi  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

Ishalla nuk shtohet numri viktimave.

Tmerr.

----------


## Drenica 97

Ngushllime familjeve te  te vrarve dhe policis Shqiptare.

----------


## strider

sot ky kerma vrau disa te tjere....ore do behet ndonjehere shtet i hekurt ne Shqiperi ti qerroje njehere e mire kta plehra apo jo!!!!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Qenkan vrare 4-5 police ne Durres dhe nje civil nga nje kriminel i kerkuar ne vite, njefare legeni Dritan Dajti qe prodhoi tranzicioni i qebur shqiptar.
> Me vjen shume keq per jeten e atyre policeve qe po humbin jeten cdo dite nga mosprofesionalizmi dhe drejtimi katundar i organeve te rendit.
> Nje qen bir qeni te vrase 5 police eshte shume shume sado qe Shqiperia ska shtet e ska pasur gjete gjithe tranzicionit.
> Do beje gabimin me te madh Sali Berisha qe ta vare te gjalle mu tek pista iliria ne Durres ta shohin dal vivo agonine e ketij bastardi qe te zene mend gjithe keta te forte brekegrisur qe vetem jete njerezish po marrin.


Ket jane produkt i shoqerise shqipetare, dhe jo i tranzicionit.Cdo famije shqipetare ka nje Dritan si ky krimineli ne shtepi.Ne 1 mijlon emigrante 100 mije vuajne denimin me burg, shto dhe dhjetefishin qe jane kandidate dhe shiko rezultatin.*Sot pothuajse c'do krim i kryer ne europe, gjurmet te cojne drejt shqiperise e kosoves, u shpreh dje nje i ngakuar nga gjykata e Hages per ceshtjen e transplatit  gjate luftes se kosoves.*Perse sillemi keshtu?E ka fain tranzicioni , apo edukimi.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Cdo familje shqipetare ka nje Dritan si ky krimineli ne shtepi.


Ore TR.AP, e mendon c'fare shkruan?!

----------


## texas

Spo mhi nkyje si ka mundsi te vraen 5 polic?ky esht nje tmer mor vllezer...

----------


## drenicaku

Shteti i dobet
Si eshte e mundur qe te vriten 4-5 polic ne nje aksion per kapjen e keti krimineli,po te ishte polici profesionale do ta kapnin pa pasoja,por keta te gjor i kan dergua sikur po shkojn ne dasum diku.
Shteti i fort investon ne mbrojtjen e qytetarve dhe pasuris se tyre kete e ben nje polici profesionale e ushtruar mire,nuk ben ti besohet nje krimineli qe ne pik te dites ju iku nga duret nga gjykata e tiranes,ky ishte i denuar me burg te perjeteshem dhe skishte qte humbte me,ket ishte dashte ta llogaris edhe policia.
Une u shprehu ngushllime familjeve te ketyre policve,me shpresen se shteti nuk do ti harroj keto familje te cilat dhan bijt e tyre per sigurin e te tjerve.
ne shqiperi por edhe ne kosove njerzit me te pa mbrojtur jan policet,te cilet punojn per nje pag qesharake dhe rrezikojn edhe jeten,prandaj jam i mendimit qe policia duhet ti ket te ardhurat me te mira se nje deputet qe asgje nuk punon por vetem merr pag te majme.
Kete idiot duhet te sherohet dhe po sa te sherohet te varet ne litar,se ndryshe nuk marrin vesh kriminelet.

----------


## Apollyon

Dritan Dajti ishte i burgosuri qen u arratis nga gjykata e larte ne nje ikje spektakolare, duke u drejtuar armen forcave te rendit e me pas u arratis me motorr, qe atehere policia e ka shpallur si kriminelin Nr-1 me te kerkuar ne shqiperi. Po nga ngjarja e sotme, besoj se kte tipin do e fusin ne dhome gazi.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Gjynaf. Me vika me verte keq. kriminelet e qelbet, njerez te pashpirt. Zdi ca te thuash per keto...

----------


## Dito

Organizim operacionesh nga njerez te paafte qe kushtojne jete njerezish te devotshem ne detyre.

----------


## agas

Ne radhe te pare ngushellime familjeve te policeve te vrare.Eshte e dhimeshme por edhe e paimagjinueshme qe ne kete aksion per kapjen e nje te kerkuari per krime te ndryshme te vriten 5 police dhe Dritan Dajti mbetet i gjalle.Edhe ne prite te kish rene eskorta e policise numri i viktimave sbesoj se do te ishte kaq i madh.Dikush duhet te pergjigjet per kete aksion policor me mangesira dhe mungese profesionalizmi.

----------

